# saltfork flatheads



## bigcatman

i am planning on going to saltfork this weekend first time to try 4 flatheads dont know any places on the lake that well iam shorebound i have fished this lake before 1 a bridge where there is stumps everwhere 2 is the big marina both times not much luck with gas prices the way they are dont want to drive all around i know were to catch big creek chubs and bluegills from area creeks. not looking for any bodies honey hole or anything just some general ideas of placies to try i have heard of many big cats taken from salt fork but never caught any would love to get my girlfriend on a nice big cat to get hooked on going with me more hence more time fishing for me any info would be great like deep water by dam or shallow water in coves or would tappen be a better choice thank you guys for any help


----------



## lucky1

There is a tournament there on the 17th which is next saturday so you are not likely to get a whole lot of info until after that. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## tcba1987

bigcatman said:


> 1 a bridge where there is stumps everwhere



That bridge is a great location for flatties......ive seen MANY fish over 40 lbs taken from that area from shore..........the only thing is that it gets fished HARD all summer long  so if you want a good location to set up in....... youve gotto get there EARLY in the evening !!!


----------



## bigcatman

reposting this maybe i will get some help now that tourney is over any help would be great once again thanks


----------



## neocats1

Check this out. http://www.catfishchris.com/. This guy runs guided flathead trips on Salt Fork.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Dont think this is going to help anyone out but here it is anywho. I was trolling on Monday at approximately 4.0 mph with 27 ft of 30 pound power pro line pulling a super shad rap.[ The scales tipped just a lil over 20 pounds she felt heavier then that told my buddy i think ya need to throw the scales in when i throw her back in


----------



## katfish

Many people are quite surprised at how powerful flathead are. 

Set your drag correctly and that 30# test will hold very 
big flathead if you are patient.

Keep trolling the rapalas and hang on!


----------



## catfish_hunter

Nice fish Jshbuckeye!


----------



## gbourne

Nice Fish man.


----------



## One Legged Josh

Nice fish Jeff.


----------



## Fishman

That beats a saugeye any day of the week!! Grats on the nice catch buckeye.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Hey thanks guys. They are very powerful fish I was able to see a good 2.5 foot down and couldnt see the cat but it made the water boil the size of a basketball hoop that was a good run.


----------



## CatSlayerFC

What bridge at Salt Fork Lake is good for flatties? Im going down there for my first time and Im trying to find out which one it is. Please helpppppp!


----------



## M.Magis

CatSlayerFC said:


> What bridge at Salt Fork Lake is good for flatties? Im going down there for my first time and Im trying to find out which one it is. Please helpppppp!


There's no particular bridge, they can all be good. However, you're a few weeks late.


----------



## CatSlayerFC

They done feeding? the dude said it was a bridge with alot of tree stumps around it?


----------



## ducky152000

Yes, they are done feeding. The only slight chance of catching a flathead now is in wintering area usualy around dam or deep channel. But that is a very slim chance. Most flathead that are caught this time of year are snagged by vertical jiging blade baits and spoons. We have caught a few in the mouth this time of year but 90% of them are snagged.


----------



## katfish

I would encourage you to visit Salt Fork in winter and just drive around the park. The lake is drawn down a little for Winter and you can take your time and evaluate several locations and see more of the submerged timber.

You can see parking areas and select spots you would like to set up.
Swing by Salt Fork bait store aon the North side and they will point out several spots on the lake map for you. Then when you decide to flathead fish you will have a plan and maybe a little more confidence in the spots you select.


----------

